
Neutralizing Biased Text - acituan
https://github.com/rpryzant/neutralizing-bias
======
acituan
From their github page;

"This repo contains code for the paper, 'Automatically Neutralizing Subjective
Bias in Text'.

Concretely this means algorithms for; \- Identifying biased words in
sentences. \- Neutralizing bias in sentences.

E.g. 'John McCain _exposed_ as an unprincipled politican' -> 'John McCain
_described_ as an unprincipled politican' "

This idea could have interesting applications. Imagine it being a UI option in
twitter or the browser to 'unopinionate' the text, leaving users more room to
form their own conclusions. This would probably reduce the emotionally driven
engagement metrics of these platforms, but could it help having a healthier
collective discourse?

------
jph
This is great! If you're interested in this kind of bias correction for
writing, there's a volunteer team named "Write for All" that is seeking help
here: [http://writeforall.org](http://writeforall.org) (feel free to message
me about it).

------
vaibhavthevedi
Woah. It seems like a great repo. How are you changing the words? I mean, is
there a database of words?

